# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Το Ν@utilia.gr χορηγός επικοινώνιας

## Maroulis Nikos

*Το Νaytilia.gr χορηγός επικοινώνιας.*
*

τo Naytilia.gr, θα παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του ως Χορηγός Επικοινωνίας στις εξής διοργανώσεις:

α) στη 4η Έκθεση Μεταχειρισμένων Σκαφών 2006, Best Value Yachting 2006 που διοργανώνει η εταιρεία Euro Partners ltd από 14 έως και 17 Απριλίου 2006 στη Μαρίνα του Λαυρίου.Τη χορηγία επικοινωνίας έχουν αναλάβει και τα περιοδικά YACHTS motor & Sailing και Forum καθώς επίσης και ο δικτυακός τόπος Travelforall.gr.

β) στο Business Week 2006 που διοργανώνει το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς από τις 16 έως τις 19 Μαΐου 2006. Τη χορηγία επικοινωνίας έχει αναλάβει και η εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική και

γ) στη 2η Διεθνή Έκθεση «Transport & Logistics» που διοργανώνει η κοινοπραξία HELEXPO - Τεχνοεκδοτική από 19 έως και 22 Μαΐου 2006 στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο της HELEXPO στη Θεσσαλονίκη.  Τη χορηγία επικοινωνίας έχουν αναλάβει και τα περιοδικά «Logistics & Managment», «Car & Truck» και η εφημερίδα Ναυτέμπορική.

Είναι χαρά και τιμή μας να συμμετέχουμε σε μια διαδικασία προβολής τέτοιων εκδηλώσεων.

Ακόμη σας κοινοποιούμε πως το Naytilia.gr θα είναι παρών σ τις παραπάνω εκδηλώσεις. Στις εκθέσεις BEST VALUE YACHTING 2006 και «Transport & Logistics» σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένα περίπτερα, ενώ στο Business Week 2006 με συμμετοχή των μελών του.
*

----------

